# Ultimate/Ho Attenuator and Impedances - is this safe?



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I have an Ultimate Attenuator coming in from a forum member (thanks Seadonkey!) and I want to know what my best bet is for hooking everything up.

I currently run a JTM45 into a 4-ohm cab. Seeing as the UA's input impedance is 30-ish ohms, I've read that it's safest to run my head at 16 ohms, which makes sense.

My questions is, do I need to rewire my cab to 16ohms as well? I can, no problem there, but is it necessary?

Furthermore...

The UA has a SS power section out at 100w and my cab is loaded with a V30 and G12H30, so it really can't take more than 60w coming in. But tube watts and solid state watts are different and so is how a tube and SS amp clips. 

Since the UA is going to be lowering the volume overall (via re-amping) I take it that the UA run with the volume wide open will be as loud as the amp without an attenuator at all. Except the amp without an attenuator is 35 watts or so and the UA all the way up is 100 watts. Is there any way I can toast the drivers in my cab by running the UA too high?

The reason I went with the UA/Ho is because I wanted a 2 volume setup for rhythm and solo, so my solo level is likely going to be fairly high and I want to make sure my G12H-30 isn't going to explode.

thanks!
Saro


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

In terms of the cab impedance I was told by Mr Ho that I could plug any cab into my Ho Attenuator (UA) and it wouldn't matter. As far as the output goes...not sure what the output difference is between tube and SS. Great attenuator by the way.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Stratin2traynor said:


> In terms of the cab impedance I was told by Mr Ho that I could plug any cab into my Ho Attenuator (UA) and it wouldn't matter. As far as the output goes...not sure what the output difference is between tube and SS. Great attenuator by the way.


Yeah, I read the same thing, but wanted to know if there was any practical difference in terms of loading the output of the SS amp in the UA. I'd prefer sticking with 4 ohms, since in parallel, if one of my speakers blows, the second will still function as a load for the OT (if I'm not using something else in between).


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

ho told me any impedance can be used, but 4 ohms is recommended


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Overt1 said:


> ho told me any impedance can be used, but 4 ohms is recommended


Any idea why?

And anyone have an answer re: the power output of the SS amp in the Ho/UA?


----------

